# Moving to Poland - need some english speaking TV



## trg (7 Jul 2010)

Hey, 

Moving to Poland with work, been there a lot lately, staying in hotels and there is very limited english speaking telly, CNN world news or BBC world news. 

Does anyone know how to access Irish / English channels? American or Ozzie would nearly do too! But will need something. 

Help!

Thanks.


----------



## niceoneted (7 Jul 2010)

Sorry cannot point you in the write direction but what about lots of box sets or down loading movies/series to watch.


----------



## Leo (8 Jul 2010)

You'll receive Astra 2A & 2B and Eurobird channels in Poland. Most of the Sky/BBC stuff is on Astra 2D, which will not reach Poland. See here for footprints.
Leo


----------



## DrMoriarty (8 Jul 2010)

If you've broadband where you're staying, [broken link removed] has a fair bit of free TV (UK series) and movies to rent.


----------



## trg (9 Jul 2010)

Thanks for replies. 

Looked up Eurobird, it would be grand, english speaking and not dubbed is good enough for me. Over here an english speaking show is dubbed over by polish men i.e. the women in programmes are now being dubbed over by a polish man! 

Do you know how a lad can get Eurobird on the box? 

Blinkbox seems good but its coming up that the shows arent available here. Shame, i liked the look of it. 

Sunday game is getting further away!


----------



## jhegarty (9 Jul 2010)

Where is in Poland ?


----------



## Leo (9 Jul 2010)

trg said:


> Do you know how a lad can get Eurobird on the box?


 
FTA satellite box and dish, relatively inexpensive these days. There are prvious threads on these, what to look for, where to buy, etc.



jhegarty said:


> Where is Poland ?


----------



## jhegarty (9 Jul 2010)

Leo said:


>



It's a big country.

The location would change the size of dish needed for different satellites.


----------



## serotoninsid (9 Jul 2010)

jhegarty said:


> It's a big country.
> 
> The location would change the size of dish needed for different satellites.


Polsat dub but cyfra+ usually have original audio option when it comes to english movies/series/etc.


----------



## Leo (12 Jul 2010)

jhegarty said:


> It's a big country.
> 
> The location would change the size of dish needed for different satellites.


 
Ah, so I guess you meant 'where *in* Poland' then


----------



## jhegarty (12 Jul 2010)

Leo said:


> Ah, so I guess you meant 'where *in* Poland' then


----------



## trevorku (3 Jan 2011)

www.satservice.pl


----------



## capall (3 Jan 2011)

Sling box let's you watch your tv in another country via broadband . So if someone will hook it up to their tv in Ireland you can then watch all their channels on a computer


----------



## pj111 (3 Jan 2011)

Bring your Irish box with you. I have many friends abroad who do that and have the exact same channels that they would in Ireland.


----------



## Towger (3 Jan 2011)

capall said:


> Sling box let's you watch your tv in another country via broadband . So if someone will hook it up to their tv in Ireland you can then watch all their channels on a computer


 
If you want Irish TV, sports etc then a get a Sling Box, the better versions have a built in tuner. You just need to get it up in Ireland with some one with a decent internet connection and you can watch Irish TV anywhere in the world.


----------

